# trying to identify the alternate pollinators visiting my yard



## MJC417 (Jul 26, 2008)

It looks like it only has two wings, so I think it's a type of flower fly.


----------



## BayHighlandBees (Feb 13, 2012)

that's a good observation. It does look like it could be a type of hover fly



MJC417 said:


> It looks like it only has two wings, so I think it's a type of flower fly.


----------



## Omie (Nov 10, 2009)

Also has 'fly eyes', not bee eyes.


----------

